# Bare Feet pedals wanted !!



## Casper (Oct 11, 2018)

Looking for a pair of Fun Kie Feet pedals. Do not need to be in mint condition, these will be going on a rider. Thanks, Kenny


----------



## bike (Oct 11, 2018)

9/16 or 1/2 that is important


----------



## Casper (Oct 11, 2018)

either one, I have both cranks 1/2" or 9/16" Thanks !


----------



## Casper (Oct 18, 2018)

Still L@@king


----------



## Casper (Oct 30, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Casper (Nov 6, 2018)

Anyone??


----------

